# First time trailering w/ unknown horses???



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

It's probably impossible to know without trying, but if you're trying to load a young horse with a nervous horse already in the trailer, it may be more of a challange. I would certainly have the most experienced, calmest horse in the middle, and if you're only going 5 minutes away, I would expect that once loaded, they would be fine. Good luck.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks! Ya i just wasn't sure if that was like an unwritten rule to never load a young horse in a trailer with unknown horses. I just wanted to cover all my bases. The way it's set up with the loading is like a square... i'ts a straightload not a slant, so 2 in front, center divider, 2 in back.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Straight load or stock with a center divider?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I posted above it's a straight load with a divider. I'm still kind of nervous about it and it turns out there will be 4 horses, so a broke, well mannered horse will be next to him.


----------

